# Best Music heard?



## gamefan5 (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the best music you've heard?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Generally anything in my music library.
My favourite genre is probably Death Metal, although these days I'm creeping more into Black Metal.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

That's hard to say, I listen to anything from the range of Death Metal to J-Pop.
So I would say the best ever would be Rock, just any kinda generic rock.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Generally anything in my music library.
> My favourite genre is probably Death Metal, although these days I'm creeping more into Black Metal.


...but if I absolutely had to go for a single artist it would probably be Citizen Cope.
Was thinking about it in the shower just and concluded that I like his genre-blending and the way his music always seems to match my mood, whatever my mood is.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

DJ BL3ND's Freak Mix 2011


and Black Eye Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit)


----------



## Jasper07 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eric Prydz - Niton



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrpIRP9Skrw[/youtube]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 14, 2011)

Industrial, Noise, Industrial Metal, Electro-Industrial, Dark Ambient, Classical, Orchestra, and Deep-toned Piano music.


----------

